# Litchfield Report



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

About 10 small pompano, a couple of small sea robins, a couple whiting and a couple of spot from the surf this morning.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Definitely better than being at work.:fishing:


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

More of the same today. Some small whiting and pompano. They seemed to prefer Fishbites over sand fleas.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Tuesday report - slower today. Just a few small whiting and pompano. Lots of finger mullet in the surf and fleas are around too.


----------

